# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  [LUA] Number Guessing Game

## dday9

I've been studying LUA lately and decided to post an example of how to create a number guessing game in LUA. The objective is to correctly chose the number that the computer picked from 1 - 100. Here is the source code:



```
-- Create the random seed for the random function
math.randomseed(os.time())

while true do
	-- Instructions
	io.write("This is a number guessing game.\n")
	io.write("I will pick a number between 1 - 100 and it is your job to guess that number.\n")
	io.write("If you enter in a number to high then I'll tell you that you've guessed to high.\n")
	io.write("If you enter in a number to low then I'll tell you that you've guessed to low.\n")
	io.write("Whenever you finally guess the correct number I will tell you how good you did.\n")
	io.write("\n")
	
	-- Pick a random number from 1 - 100
	computerPick = math.random(1, 100)
	userGuess = -1
	guesses = 0

	while computerPick ~= userGuess do
		-- Ask the user to pick a number
		io.write("Pick a number(0 - 100): ")
		-- Set the number guessed
		temp = io.read()
		
		if tonumber(temp) then
			-- Convert the string to a number
			temp = tonumber(temp)
			-- Check if it's between 1 - 100
			if temp >= 1 and temp <= 100 then
				userGuess = temp
				-- Increment the amount of times the user has guessed
				guesses = guesses + 1
				
				-- Let the user know if they picked the correct number or not
				if userGuess == computerPick then
					io.write("You've guessed correctly. I picked " .. computerPick .. "\n\n")
				elseif userGuess < computerPick then
					io.write(userGuess .. " is to low.\n\n")
				else
					io.write(userGuess .. " is to high.\n\n")
				end
			else
				io.write(temp .. " is not between 1 and 100.\n")
			end
		else
			-- Let the user know that they have not entered in a number
			io.write(temp .. " is not a valid number.\n")
		end
		
		
	end

	if guesses == 1 then
		io.write("Lucky guess!")
	elseif guesses < 10 then
		io.write("Hey, you're pretty good.")
	elseif guesses < 25 then
		io.write("It's OK, you'll do better next time.")
	else
		io.write("Don't quit your day job!")
	end
	
	io.write("\nPress enter to restart")
	io.read()
	
	-- I operate in windows, if you use a version of Unix then replace cls with 'clear'
	os.execute("cls")
end
```

----------

